
Think Google Knows a Lot About You? Wait Until It Lives on Your Kitchen Counter - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/10/google_s_pixel_and_home_devices_aren_t_the_real_products_you_are.html
======
sharemywin
Kinda surprised they kitchen table top devices aren't free. If netflix offered
a free speaking device that connects to it's system and partnered with
instacart, doordash etc. they'd have a huge possible revenue center.

